# Feed question - how much copper in feed is safe?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I just realized we are almost out of grain :GAAH: I just haven't had my mind in the right place I guess :shocked: 
Anyway, I don't think I can make the drive to our feed store <40 mins>, so I am wondering if it would be safe at all to buy a bag of either livestock grain or a similar goat feed from our local feed store - just 1 bag to hold over until I can get to the feed store I've been buying grain from?

I can mix it with what I have left.

If it's any consulation, the last time I bought feed we were almost out and I mixed in the pelleted feed we got with our new buck since he adjusted immediately to our grain, and it didn't affect anyone.

I may be able to get down there before I run out, but I just don't know. With the way it looks I couldn't make it down there until Wed.

If they don't have goat feed in, what would be a good alternative? We feed 15% medicated goat sweet feed.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Feed question - think this would be okay?*

Horse grain can be good. Get mare and foal it has more in it. Other than that I don't know what to say. Just check the labels and compare it to your current feed.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Feed question - think this would be okay?*

TSC has some they call all stock,i have used that before,it is a peletted sweet feed,they didnt really like it but got use to it and did fine on it,its only 12 % though


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Feed question - think this would be okay?*

just mix it for a few days and then mix it back when you can get the grain you really want to feed - no problem


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Feed question - think this would be okay?*

Thanks so much everyone. We have Southern States, Quality feed and then another feed store, the other stores specialize in horses only.

Steve, I'v eseen that feed your talking about, but sadly the closest TSC to me is the same distance as the feed store where we've been buying our grain.

I feel less worried about screwing them up <LOL>, so I'll pick up something for them and get them started on it tomorrow. Thanks Again!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Feed question - think this would be okay?*

The same thing happened to me. When I switched them over to the temp feed they really seemed to like it and looked great. I never switched back. :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Feed question - think this would be okay?*

Anyone know what a safe level of copper is for goats, I have no idea. The man at the feed store said that some of the horse feeds are very high in copper. I know goats need a lot of copper, but I have no idea how much is too much.
The man at the feed store is a horse feed expert, hehe  But isn't sure about goats, so we want to make sure it's safe.

BTW, they haven't had loose mineral in a week if that makes a difference, as rain blew in filling up their bucket that I had by the back door, and had to dump it, forgot to fill it up again! :GAAH: LOL


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hoosier I dont know about horse feed but chances are it wont have too much copper. It can be up in the 1800-2500ppm for goats with no problem.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Nancy! I'd never had to worry about this before, so I wasn't sure and couldn't find info on it on the net.

Good News is, they carry goat feed regularly :leap: 
It's 16% sweet feed, it smells sooooooooo good and even looks so much nicer than the feed we've been buying.
The feed we've been buying is more 'crumby' this last time we bought it and the goats aren't very fond of all the crumbs and takes them forever to finish eating.
I mixed some of this in with the feed that was left, fed the ones woh get 2 rations a day, and OMG they were literately attacking it LOL


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I use to buy the horse feeds for the higher copper! Can't od goats on copper from grain.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Ashley! 

I am thinking I may switch to the feed I bought. It costs more than the feed we've been buying, but driving time to our local feed store is 10 minutes, it's a 40 min drive to the feed store I've been buying at. So that's cutting back 30 mins of driving time one way.

Should I be worried about feeding a non medicated feed? We've always fed medicated feed, and we've never had any issues with cocci ::knock on wood:: The grain we've been feeding has monensin in it. If I am losing anything at all it's only about $3-4 each trip. 3 bags at the feed mill is $24.15 + $10-15 in gas just to get to/from there. So that's around $35. 
3 bags at the local feed store is $38.10. IMO this looks and smells like a much nicer feed. 
I don't mind that especially if I don't have to worry about taking over an hour every 3 weeks to go get grain. I could just pick it up while I am already in town.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

If you use milk you shouldn't be feeding medicated grain. I use medicated grain ONLY to my under 6 month olds. I don't want to be drinking that medication. Ive got enough meds in me for a lifetime. 

But if you aren't milking then medcated grain is fine.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I've never fed a medicated grain to anyone. I do milk, but I don't even feed medicated food to my chickens.

Jan


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! Now I don't feel so bad about not giving the medicated grain WHEW! We don't milk since we have meat goats <I don't eat my goats either..I can't do it LOL>, but still if your goats are fine without the medicated stuff, then it's definitely worth a shot  I have been dreading the thought of driving another winter down to that feed store. 
The place I bought this feed is at a popular intersection, my husband passes it every day coming/going from work, and it's on the way to the grocery store, etc. So we're always in that area when we go to town, so much more convenient.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good to hear that you found a goat specific feed that they like...and easier for you to get! I don't feed medicated grain...tried it once and it was too much a hassle to keep separate bins for feed.


----------

